
What’s Wrong with the Economy? - snailletters
http://www.aeriagloris.com/Articles/whatswrongwiththeeconomy.htm
======
rpiguy
Article ignores the programmed, evolutionary reasons humans seek wealth. It
isn’t just moral folly. Increased chance of survival, increased prospects for
offspring, increased attractiveness to the opposite sex for both mating and
recreational coitus.

Not saying we shouldn’t fight regressive evolutionary behavior, but it’s there
for a reason.

